

What social bookmarking site has "lists"? - AmberShah

I want to be able to post lists of links that share a common theme.  Like "how to become a better writer" or "essentials to starting a business" or stuff like that.  It would be like Amazon's Listmania functionality, except it would work for any link, not just Amazon products.<p>It doesn't seem like Delicious will work for this because they only have tags, not lists.  Google bookmarks does have public lists and I like their interface, but it looks like I can only share links to individual lists, not a link to main page, showing all my lists.<p>Like I said, I should be able to have a static link like bookmarkingsite.com/profile/amber to point people to that shows all my lists.  Viewers should definitely not have to sign in to the site in order to view my lists or visit the sites.<p>Please tell me this exists already.<p>Thanks!
======
creativityhurts
I don't think there is a bookmarking service that uses lists. Most of them use
tags, which, for bookmarks, are more useful.

~~~
AmberShah
What can I say, I'm a lists girl. There was actually a social lists site some
time back, but I can't remember it now. I think it allowed you to make and
share lists of anything, not even just lists (like, "what to pack for a
camping trip", "my favorite books", stuff like that) Would love to find it,
might be good for my purposes.

~~~
creativityhurts
That's TaDa list <http://tadalist.com/> Create a list, share it - TA DA!

------
shotgun
Have you given Diigo.com a try?

~~~
AmberShah
This looks good. Fulfills requirements, but a bit cluttered. Will try using
for awhile and then upgrade to ads free.

Thanks!

